# what composer uses digital electronics? (for movies)



## jawnn

what cinema composer uses digital electronics? 

I had the Tangerine dream sound track from the 1970's I do not remember the name of the movie.

But I did hear of a new composer for a movie that I did not catch the name of. So there must be one person?? maybe more??


----------



## Dimitri

A lot of them--it's more a matter of how they are used. Composers like Danny Elfman or Hans Zimmer like to feature synths very prominently, display them as unique sounds in themselves. Composers like John Williams, on the other hand, use them to refine and shape the orchestral sound. IE he often likes to mix synth choir with regular choir. It's almost unrecognizable in these instances--sometimes you don't even know it's there until you read the score.


----------



## TudorMihai

James Horner also uses electronics in his music, especially electronic choirs. A few examples are his scores for Titanic, Bicentennial Man or The New World. Another example is Jerry Goldsmith, who used synthesizers in many of his scores, especially Hoosiers, which is for the most part synth-driven. Hans Zimmer's early music was mainly played on synthesizers, before he began to combine the synthesizer with the orchestra.

There are also other composers who use electronics: Thomas Newman, John Powell, Harry Gregson-Williams, Steve Jablonsky, etc.


----------



## jawnn

these are just as boring as the live symphonic scores. Looks like movie music wsa not made to be listened to ,by it's self.

looks like I need several thousnad dollers worth of equipment to make the kind of music I would listen to.


----------



## NorthernUnicorn

I would say that the cost of the equipment is not a problem nowdays.


----------



## TudorMihai

jawnn said:


> these are just as boring as the live symphonic scores. Looks like movie music wsa not made to be listened to ,by it's self.


I don't wholly agree to that. Sure, there are a lot of film scores out there that are worth listening only for the main theme while the rest of the music is mainly background music with nothing interesting to offer. But there are also film scores out there, both symphonic and electronic, that can be easily listened as a whole. I can give a few examples: 1492: Conquest of Paradise, Hook, Crimson Tide, Beyond Rangoon, Titanic, Jurassic Park, The Russia House, Around the World in 80 Days (1956), Gone With the Wind and Ben-Hur, to name but a few.

In the end, you have to remember that listening to film music is not the same with listening to classical music. Film music is like opera music with the vocal parts removed.


----------



## Guest

jawnn said:


> Looks like movie music wsa not made to be listened to ,by it's self.


It wasn't. It's film music!


----------

